# Project on a wall or get a screen?



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I am a noob to projectors and recently got an Optoma HD65. I am projecting an image of just over 95" on my wall and am really happy with the image so far. I've heard that if your wall is textured, eventually you'll notice it once your eyes are used to the image. I'm just wondering is a screen is really worth it. The color of my wall is a really light tan color. I have paint that I planned on using but haven't had a chance to do it yet. The paint is just white. I forget the actual brand or color code but this one I found recommended on another forum. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Keep in mind that I currently can't afford a really expensive screen.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh for sure, if your enjoying your image now just wait till you use a proper screen you will love it even more. Textured walls are not good as a screen so you would either have to clean off all the texture and paint or put something over top.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes! Get a screen or sand and paint your wall. 

So often people forget that the screen is what you're actually watching. A basic screen can be had for a couple hundred dollars and higher quality screens will offer you added benefits of contrast and color accuracy.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Jamestown screens are really inexpensive so you could give them a call.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I forgot to add too that the texture on my wall is VERY light. Any lighter and it would be smooth to the touch. Where is this Jamestown screens place located? I live in Dallas, Texas.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dayton, TN


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I'm really interested in a screen now. How does it work? To you give them the specs you need and then they make it and ship it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just look at the website, they have all the info you need there. He will make to order if you want an odd size.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Well I decided to paint my wall white for the time being and wow what a difference. The color is way better and the picture is much brighter although it was pretty bright to begin with. My projector is 1600 lumens...I think. Even darker scenes look rely good. My was was previously a tan/yellowish color. I'm good with this for now but may eventually get a screen a year or so from now. I may go ahead and build a frame though. I already had the paint so that's why I went ahead with painting it for now.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a painted wall for a screen also. I am happy with it as well. I may make an audio transparent screen someday but for now I think a painted wall is pretty good.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Yeah I'm lovin mine. My while has very little texture to it so you can't tell at all. I'm going to build a frame to put on the wall to at least give it a more screen like look. The mistake I made was painting the entire wall. I painted the rest of my wall a dark charcoal grey. I think once my frame is built, I'm going to paint the wall around the image the same color as the rest of my walls. I think it will look dumb having an all white wall with a random frame hanging. Lol! Although anyone that's been to my house knows what I'm doing in there so I guess is just the mental part of it for me.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Painting the wall is the most simple cost effective way to a screen. :T


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm a newbie to projectors as well..I just bought a Epson EX3212..Its not the greatest by far, but it does have HDMI input and it will definitely work, until I save up enough for a nice 1080p version 
Anyway, I'm using paint on my wall as well..Its an LCD projector, so Im using a light grey FLAT paint..It's so much better than a white paint..I purchased it from Walmart for $16!!..The color is called "Secret Locket"..The rest of my wall is a dark grey..
I have also built a frame around the paint, using 1x4 boards and painted them flat black..Its a world of difference, than just white paint on the wall..


----------

